# Surprise, surprise!



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got informed on Thurs AM that effective Sun the 21st, like in 3 days, that I'm being activated again. Just got off of a two year tour in July 03. Oh well, the chances you take being in the Reserves. :roll: :roll: So, if I don't get to hang out for a while y'all be safe. I'll check back when I can.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

be safe sarge! 


...and best of luck to you.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Sarge,

Stay safe, God bless you, and _thank you for your service!!!_


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

Good Luck and God Bless!!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Be safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks guys :t: I'll throw a couple back for ya Saturday night.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Good luck my friend


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

STAY SAFE :t:


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

hooah


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Stay safe and may God bless you and your family. Thank you and your family for your service to our great nation!!


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

We are all with you sarge.... God bless and god speed... HOOOORAHHH!! :t:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Good Luck Sarge, and stay safe. Thank you for your service, you've helped make this the greatest nation on earth.


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd like to say take care of yourself, and thank you. :beer: :t: I'll have a few for you.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Take care of yourself and STAY SAFE!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You're probably sick of this.....

....but THANK YOU and be safe....


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Thank You, Be Safe and get home soon.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

You got more balls than I do, good luck and watch your back!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

It's worth saying again, because I wouldn't want to go but, Thank you for protecting this great land of the USA and stay safe while you're there!!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Sarge,

We have all seen the terrible images from overseas and the amazing job that the Brave Men and Women of our Armed Forces are performing in the face of such adversity. I am sure that for many of us here simply saying "Thank You" is a HUGE understatement. The sacrifices that you and thousands of others, as well as your families, have and will make is tremendous. This country owes a huge debt of gratitude to you and your brothers and sisters serving in our military.

Seeing as you have been home for almost a year and a half, you have seen how the media and others have portrayed this war. Pay them no mind. Your actions and cause are just and contrary to what some say, we ARE safer since we went to war, as are tens of millions in the middle east. Fight the good fight and, I am quite sure you will, do so with honor and pride. One last thing:

 "Give em HELL and show those cowards what it is like to feel the awesome power and might of the United States of America "​


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*God Bless ya Sarge... 
We pray for our Military every night.
Stay safe and come home soon...
And Thank you and all the soldiers and sailers who keep us safe and preserve our freedoms....* :thumbup:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm touched by the awesome response from you guys/girls. We do what we do because we love the service to this great nation. Most of us do not do it for the money, and there's definitly no glory in it. It's giving something back. Ya know? You folks do it also. Every night/day you put on that badge and unform you take the same chances as us in the military. Even more so now after 9/11. You all deserve the same gratitude that the military recieves. I will be safe, and I will do my best to keep those around me safe. Thanks you for the prayers for my family. My little guy has the toughest time with it. At 8 he has a hard time understanding. Keep them in your prayers. Also pray that I get one of the safer deployments. 
Anyway, thanks again. This is my last night on the desk at Westover. I'll keep in touch when I can. :85565:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sarge, good luck, stay safe and God Bless you...We will pray for you...stay on top of the anals, and keep your eye out...oh, and "Kill a Commie(fascist) for Mommie(father)"! 

Dave.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I respect very much the commitment you and all the military personell, past and present, make. It is an important service your country and for that I thank-you. Stay safe out there Sarge, God Bless.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Stay Safe thank you


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Stay safe bro.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Stay safe sarge...and thanks! :t:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

To kinda follow suit here. Stay safe and show em hell. One of my best friends is in Mosul right now and they are getting attacked every day. But he has access to the internet so if you do get access to the net let us know if you need anything. I'm sure all of us here can figure something out to help you and your fellow troops out over there.

Scott c:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey folks;

Just a quick update. So far so good. Been assigned to training augmentees at Westover. Not going anywhere right now. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers. Got a good bunch of folks here to train as new cops. I'll keep ya posted. thanks again and be safe out there.

sarge439


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for serving our country, you will be in my prays. Stay safe from those bastards.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Afternoon guys and gals. Hope y'all had a good X-mas and have a good New years eve. Celebrate and enjoy. For those working, be safe. My prayers are with you. :baby13: :baby01:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome back sarge! You will probally be home before me!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All I can do is echo all of the above posts most of all " Stay Safe Over There "


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks EOD1. So far I haven't gone anywhere this time. Unlike the activation 01/to03. Anyway, I hope you're safe. My prayers are with you and yours. Be safe.


----------

